# 2012 GRCA National Specialty St. Louis



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Just wanted to start a post about the 2012 National Specialty. The field events will be held at the Busch Wildlife Area near St. Louis.

I will try to answer questions and comments about this years events as they come in. Additional information is available at grca.org and go the 2012 Nat'l Specialty site.

Sept. 9- Hunt Test begins-Master Hunting Test and WC/WCX
Sept. 10- Master continues, Senior, Junior
Sept. 11-Field Trial begins Amateur and Qualifying stakes, Puppy stake for dogs under 12 months
Sept. 12- Open and Derby begin

Sept. 14-GRCGSL All Breed field trial begins on same grounds-4 stake trial open to all retriever breeds.

Also, there will be a Dock Diving event as an informal fundraiser event at Purina Farms Sept. 5th after 4:30.

Training areas will include the Weldon Spring Area next to Busch. This area will be open for training before and during the field events. Additional training sites will be available including areas to shoot flyers. 

Our judges for all of these events are first rate! Our prices are great. Our weather will be the only wild card!

Hope to see you there!

John Gassner 
Field Events Chairman


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

JTS said:


> Hey John,
> 
> typo....I think.....
> 
> Friday, September 14th - begins the GRC All Breed Field Trial..............not the 13th.


Thanks, I fixed it!

John


----------



## Jeannie Greenlee (Apr 15, 2009)

John,
You beat me to it! I was just going to post something about this. I do have one bit of information to add though...The All Breed field trial following the GRCA Trial is now open for entries on entryexpress! Carry on.


----------



## Gerry Clinchy (Aug 7, 2007)

GRF DNA Collection and Optigen DNA Testing

This year, once again, GRF is generously combining its ongoing DNA blood collection project with the additional service of collecting blood samples for PRA and ICT testing by Optigen LLC. 

There is no charge for the blood draws or shipping. GRF also absorbs the OFA CHIC fee for Goldens.

For Optigen testing, all breeds can participate at one of our blood draw sites. GOLDENS ONLY are also allowed to send individual samples directly to Optigen.

*The Discount Code is GRNS 129. The Code will be active from 8/29 thru 9/13/2012.*

This should give you plenty of time to order the test either before you leave for the National, or after you return home. There is wireless internet available at both the Event Center and the Vineyards. No funds are handled at the blood draw sites. When you place your order online, print out your order form and bring it with you to the National. It goes in the shipment with your blood sample.

This chart explains how the discounts will apply:


 
Test
No Discount Full Price
20% of online order (from Clinic or Discount Days)
20% Combo for more than 1 test on the same sample at same time
5% Online order
Prcd-PRA
$195
$156
$124.80
$117
GR_PRA1
$100
$80
$64
$60
ICT
$120
$96
$76.80
$72
Total
$415.00
$332.00
$265.60
$249.00

 
For donating to the GRF projects with OFA and Broad Institute, please go to the GRF website, and print out the forms. Since those forms require extensive information, it would be best to do that now.

Mike Lappin and Kaye Fuller will again be generously donating their time to do the blood draws. The schedule will be as follows:

Tues. Sept. 4: 1 PM – 4 PM -- Purina Event Center 
Wed. Sept 5: 10 AM – 4 PM – Purina Event Center
Thur. Sept. 6 10 AM – 4 PM – Purina Event Center
Fri. Sept. 7: 9 AM – 11 AM – Purina Event Center
Mon. Sept. 10: 5 PM – 7 PM – Chandler Hill Vineyards, Field Welcome Dinner

No specific appointment time is needed. HOWEVER, you DO need to get your dog on the “Master List” for the Optigen testing. Send the following information to [email protected]

Dog(s) call name Owner last name
Breed Test(s) to be performed
Mail Direct to Optigen or collect at Naional?
If Mailing direct, will you send swabs or blood?
If collecting at the National, will you go to show site or field site?

VOLUNTEERS NEEDED! Holding dogs, doing paperwork, etc. Even an hour of your time will be valuable. To volunteer contact Mike Lappin at [email protected]


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Just a reminder that Specialty entries close Aug. 6. Very early closing as is always the case for the Specialty.

John


----------



## Gerry Clinchy (Aug 7, 2007)

An FYI on the blood clinics ... so far NOBODY has signed up for Optigen testing at the field site (at the field welcome dinner the evening just before the field trial starts). We have just one dog signed up there to donate blood for the GRF research projects. What would we give for some answers about the cancers that claim too many of our Goldens too young? Those secrets could be locked in your dogs' DNA. And it's FREE 

Kaye Fuller and her volunteers will be there ready and waiting ...

If you need the forms, email me directly (address in my signature) and I will send you the Adobe files. These forms ask for quite a lot of information, so it is VERY helpful to fill them out in advance and just bring them with you to the National. When they ask about familial history, I found it helpful to attach a separate sheet as well as a k9data pedigree to my forms as well.

Also, don't forget you can order additional tests on your existing dogs, who may have been previously tested for prcd with Optigen, simply by placing your online order (between 8/29 and 9/13) and paying with your credit card. No need for a new sample to be sent. Need to test for ICT? With the clinic price you can test for *both* ICT and PRA1 for $132 ... the cost of ICT, all by itself, at regular price is $120. Looks like a bargain to me ... almost BOGO. Also, using this convenience ... starting just before the bar opens ... you'll be saving on the cost/hassle of collecting your own samples and sending them to Optigen.


----------



## Jeannie Greenlee (Apr 15, 2009)

Only 12 days until the specialty starts! 17 days until the field events start!
The draw has been done on entryexpress. 
If you haven't made your reservations for the Welcome or Awards dinners, Hurry UP! 
We will need to turn in our numbers to those venues in the next week.


----------



## Gerry Clinchy (Aug 7, 2007)

Optigen has donated two discount certificates for the raffles. Each certificate is good for 50% of one test.

They will be in the GRCA $1.00 raffles. Probably on Tues. and Wed. Each one will be displayed with brochures and in a glass plated frame.


----------



## Laureen (Jun 26, 2005)

John, our little group will be arriving on Sept 3, and doing a little at the obedience/conformation, but mainly entered in field events. We would appreciate any info on training at Weldon grounds during the week, how to find open areas, etc? 
We are staying up by the test grounds, so its easier to give the dogs some exercise, so would be going first thing in morning or later in day, most of the time. 

Laureen Kinney
Zaniri Golden Retrievers
http://www.zaniri.com


----------



## zlatni lovac (Oct 4, 2005)

Laureen said:


> John, our little group will be arriving on Sept 3, and doing a little at the obedience/conformation, but mainly entered in field events. We would appreciate any info on training at Weldon grounds during the week, how to find open areas, etc?
> We are staying up by the test grounds, so its easier to give the dogs some exercise, so would be going first thing in morning or later in day, most of the time.
> 
> Laureen Kinney
> ...



I believe there will be no training on test grounds, i am not sure if that will be a week or 48 hours prior to Specialty's start, however there will be areas of Busch wildlife available for training and warm-ups before and during the specialty. Live fliers will be allowed as well in designated area (TBD). Basically everything on the left (south) side of the main road (hwy D) will be available for training. Lakes 9,10,31,32 as well as Weldon Springs conservation area. see the map http://extra.mdc.mo.gov/documents/area_brochures/4901map.pdf and rules http://mdc4.mdc.mo.gov/applications/moatlas/AreaSummaryPage.aspx?txtAreaID=4901

I hope this helps.
sasha


----------



## Jeannie Greenlee (Apr 15, 2009)

!For those of you coming to the field events at Busch Conservation Area!

There is a High School at the corner of Hwy 94 & Hwy D where you turn to go to Busch. On week day mornings to avoid the school traffic you can access Busch by traveling north/west on Hwy 40/61 to the Winghaven/DD exit and turning south. Take Hwy DD to Hwy D and make a left. That will take you to the same entrance to the conservation area.


----------



## Gerry Clinchy (Aug 7, 2007)

We now have 79 dogs signed up for Optigen testing ... for a total of 182 tests!


----------



## Gerry Clinchy (Aug 7, 2007)

This is the last call for blood drawing at the show site ... tomorrow from approximately 9 AM to noon.

There will be one more shot at this at the field welcome dinner on Monday evening.

You can still place your order for mail-in samples and long-term storage tests until Thursday, 9/13 (but I still need your name for the master list.

Samples for Gus Hippler and Brinkley Stout were dropped off. If you know these owners, please have them contact me direct by email, as I need a couple of pieces of info for the master list.

This has been our largest Optigen clinic ever! 101 dogs have ordered over 240 tests. One of those dogs was the winner of one of the two Optigen raffle items ... 50% off coupon for their tests.

-- 
Gerry Clinchy
[email protected]


----------



## JoeSimmons (Aug 10, 2009)

**************


----------



## mollyfetch (Oct 26, 2010)

Any news from the trial today? - heard only that they did 1st series land marks - but not about what it was or if they got done with call backs.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Q and AM? Hope GRCA site will have callbacks?


----------



## Gerry Clinchy (Aug 7, 2007)

Amateur 1st series:
2- Redd Man - Phil & Mary Heye
6- Topbrass Double Dare - Barbara Farrell
7 - Fire In The Sky - Nicholas Staszko
8- Storm Warnings Dixie Darlin' -Michelle Chalupka
10 - Zaniri's Cheeky Monkey - Joanne Kinney
12- Millpond Rough N Rowdy - Caroline Torinus
13- Sorol's Cannonball Express - Kathy Frizell
15- Things That Are Red For 500 - John Robinson
18- Topbrass Carefree Copper - Shane Faltys
20- RV ATR's Gangstaman MH - Christopher Van Eimeren
21-Topbrass One More Time Around MH-James Bryan
24- Trifecta's Good To Go CDX SH - Joanna Lewis
26- Topbrass Firestorm - Dave Chapman
27- Greenfield's Goldbriar Pistole - Wayne Anderson
28- Firemark's Milliondollar Baby MH- Michael Castelli
29- Wasatch's Red Desert Rainey - Gale Mettenbrink
31- River Bottoms Max Q Annie - Andy Whiteley
34- Happydaugh's A Cut Above SH - Ann Strathern
35- Midas' Mr Beau Jangles SH -Dave & Ginny Dupont
37- Lacrosse Adirondac Co-Pilot - Anna Curry
38- Bulrush Handy - Ron Bischke
39- Peregrine Sky Sailor MH - Katherine Yates
41- Rockerin Red River Ruckus - Kent & Judi Carter
43 - Turbo Steam'n Twilight Dragon CDX MH
46 - Special Touchs Satchacrazy Baileymae MH - Wayne Skochenski
47- Duso's Off Road Rally MH -Susan Kuch
48-Thistle Rocks Red Ike MH -Tom Lane
49- Topbrass Montana Lonesome Dove -John Robinson
50-Topbrass Hawks Red Wing JH - Ernest Hawkins
53- Lightningbolts Duck Doctor -Christopher Van Eimeren
54 - Trifecta's Shag-edelic CD MH - Lydia Rustmann
55- Ambertrail's Renegade - Donna & David Williams
57- Firemark's Elusive One - Andy Whiteley
58- Topbrass Nobody's Fool - Joanna Lewis
59- OTCH Salt Marsh Ready Aim Flyer - Darlene Houlihan
60- Ram River Rockin' Rudy - David Cheatham
61-Bulrush Yellow Bud- Ron Bischke
62- Happydaugh's PDQ MH - Peter Zelechoski
63- Topbrass No Time To Paws - Kaye Fuller
65-Kuventre One More Last Chance MH - Sharon Long
66 - Happydaugh Strikes Gold - Ann Strathern


----------

